# Lake Mead



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Feeding frenzy

Carpe Diem


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Best part of trip to Vegas

Carpe Diem


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow that water is crystal clear. Should have dropped a line!


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah I found out is cost 200 bucks per person for a charter. So I took pics  

Carpe Diem


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I talked to a local guide when we were out in April & he said Carp on the fly was his best selling trips. He even said his fake flaming hot Cheetos pattern was the best bait.


----------

